# premolt Hadogenes paucidens pic



## Galapoheros (Jul 24, 2010)

More Hadogenes action going on, premolt H. paucidens.  The discolored areas on the pedipalps and around the head is caused by the fluid between the old and new exo that has separated.  I thought it was dead, picked it up, played with it, then it ran a little lol ...oops.  This one has always been like that.  Unlike other paucidens I've had, I can usually pick this one up, even by the sides of the scorpion(I don't tail Hadogenes).  It's also a nice size, I thought it might be mature, guess not, might be a nice sized one.  I'll plan on a post molt pic.


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks aduld but it's surely in premolt. But i've never even seen sub to compare. awesome species though. too bad my females ate their broods.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 25, 2010)

It molted last night, when the carpenter ants came out.  I found their hole in a closet and killed them today, first thing I did today since it hacked me off so bad.  I had seen one or two at night and didn't think there was a big problem, I was wrong, lesson learned.  I still have several paucidens scorplings from an earlier brood that are molting too, I don't have a reason to shop around but this still made me a little angry.  I froze these ants to kill them while they were still in the container.












Don't click on the following link if you don't want to see the scorpion eaten by the ants.  Carpenter ants don't eat wood.

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r264/galapoheros/DSCN9021.jpg


----------



## Obelisk (Jul 25, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> It molted last night, when the carpenter ants came out.
> 
> Don't click on the following link if you don't want to see the scorpion eaten by the ants.  Carpenter ants don't eat wood.
> 
> http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r264/galapoheros/DSCN9021.jpg


Wow, that really sucks dude (especially when considering the period of time between each molt for Hadogenes). These are my favorite species. 

Sorry about the scorp......


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks, ...oh well, can't do more about it now.  This one molted last night too, something better to look at.


----------



## Trexer (Jul 26, 2010)

Awwww poor scorpion. Sorry for your loss. Did the ants climb in the top of the tank or something? Must of been hunting it :S

Shame they didn't come in when he was fully armoured so he could own their arses


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 26, 2010)

usually ants will win versus any bug in a container

i'm battling argentine ants right now, gods rot their little six legged souls



hey gala, i'm giving serious thought to making ~sealed super containers for my collection.  i am thinking about getting large (~30G) tupperware type containers and putting wedding veil sealed vent holes in them.  the argentines are brutal... in the last few months i've lost a few colonies of stuff to them and maybe 10 individually caged bugs. a few years ago they ate ~100 Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans eggs/protonymphs.  i figure all said and done they've done $1000-$2000 damage to me :/


----------



## Trexer (Jul 26, 2010)

You sure ants could win against most bugs? I mean ants are cool especially the big soldier ants but bastards when they get into your collections. Guess they have numbers on their side but i like to think that scorpions rule all 

Could buy a pet ant eater to safeguard your collections


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah I'd say ants would win most of the time because of their numbers.  The carnivorous ones don't have much of a flight response, it's kill or die!  But I do wonder if a lot of my scorpions have been eating the scout ants.  These ants have a strong formic acid spray, woooo man!, just like smelling salts.  The ants are pretty big, I've dropped a few of these ants in with Parabuthus transvaalicus scorps.  Those will grab the ants and eat them.  It's funny to watch, when the ants spray, the scorpions back up like eating a lemon but keep eating.  I tried stink bugs after seeing that, they will eat those too.  But I was thinking that since these carpenter ants don't move so much in dense masses, maybe when one or two have gotten in with an armed scorpion and was killed by the scorpion, the other few around got the chemical message not to mess with the scorpion.  Anyway, I bought some Carpenter ant killer yesterday.  I was very careful with it, putting the sprayer on stream, closed the closet door and sprayed it in their hole, no smell.  Then last night, I saw a couple of them on the floor dying, hahahahahahaha!  YEAH!  Take that you diddlys!  They were ants just being ants, but not here if I can help it.


----------



## elportoed (Jul 28, 2010)

I found this link for ant control.  I hope it helps.

http://www.getridofthings.com/get-rid-of-carpenter-ants.htm


----------



## rd_07 (Jul 30, 2010)

Trexer said:


> You sure ants could win against most bugs? I mean ants are cool especially the big soldier ants but bastards when they get into your collections. Guess they have numbers on their side but i like to think that scorpions rule all
> 
> Could buy a pet ant eater to safeguard your collections


had this adult earwig fight soldier termite and he cut off the head
picked up soldier ant he did the same thing!

but that is 1:1 match up
ants are good when they come in groups

too bad for them i still have few antbaits to wipe off their colony :evil:


----------



## SixShot666 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry about your lost Galapoheros. This especially suck because we all know how looonng it take for a H.Pauciden to molt. So how many H.Paucidens do you have left???


----------

